# What's The Best Illuminated Watch?



## GaryH

I'm after a watch with the best illuminated hands/markers. I don't mean

just good painted lume but the gas type ones. Any of you guys have

any experience or recommendations please?

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## grayman

Pretty much any watch with tritium dial illumination will give you a good view. The real issue is the colors of the illumination. Most watches use green, except for the vial at 12, which is usually orange. These colors are OK, but to me, not optimal. I find that blue vials tend to be a bit brighter and less "fuzzy." In other words, in complete darkness, the blue vials give you a brighter, sharper image. Some watches even go so far as to have different colors for the 1-11 markers, the 12 marker, the hour and minute hands, and the second hand. While, to some people, this may be a litte "circus-like," you won't get confused when you look at the dial. All things considered, if you want the ultimate in lume, go with tritium vials from a good company. Luminox, Tracer, and KHS are all good. Check out Dievas, Smith & Wesson, and Swiss Military Watch also. Good hunting.

Grayman


----------



## Steve's Dad

Gary,

I have a Timex indiglo which has perfect illumination, but involves pressing the crown to make it work.

I also have a UZI, which is the cheapest watch (I believe) with Tritium tubes. Expense may not be a problem for you but the UZI works very well and it cost me Â£52 delivered.

Ian


----------



## PaulBoy

Of the (many) watches I have had the Tritium ones had the best lume - My Marathon TSAR was by far the brightest & the 710 used to complain it woke her up! - Needless to say I got rid of it (the TSAR not the 710 :lol

Paul


----------



## GaryH

grayman said:


> Pretty much any watch with tritium dial illumination will give you a good view. The real issue is the colors of the illumination. Most watches use green, except for the vial at 12, which is usually orange. These colors are OK, but to me, not optimal. I find that blue vials tend to be a bit brighter and less "fuzzy." In other words, in complete darkness, the blue vials give you a brighter, sharper image. Some watches even go so far as to have different colors for the 1-11 markers, the 12 marker, the hour and minute hands, and the second hand. While, to some people, this may be a litte "circus-like," you won't get confused when you look at the dial. All things considered, if you want the ultimate in lume, go with tritium vials from a good company. Luminox, Tracer, and KHS are all good. Check out Dievas, Smith & Wesson, and Swiss Military Watch also. Good hunting.
> 
> Grayman


Thanks Grayman - this is very helpful. I have to admit that I'm very taken with the multi-coloured "circus-like" watches.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## GaryH

Steve said:


> Gary,
> 
> I have a Timex indiglo which has perfect illumination, but involves pressing the crown to make it work.
> 
> I also have a UZI, which is the cheapest watch (I believe) with Tritium tubes. Expense may not be a problem for you but the UZI works very well and it cost me Â£52 delivered.
> 
> Ian


Ian,

Expense is an issue for me so I'll certainly have a look at the UZIs.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## GaryH

PaulBoy said:


> Of the (many) watches I have had the Tritium ones had the best lume - My Marathon TSAR was by far the brightest & the 710 used to complain it woke her up! - Needless to say I got rid of it (the TSAR not the 710 :lol
> 
> Paul


Cheers Paul. Wife-waking-brightness is what I'm after so I'll have a look at those.

Gary


----------



## Roger

Traser without doubt....nothing else comes even close


----------



## Zephod

Hi

I have

Traser

Luminox

KHS

Uzi

And I find the KHS and the Luminox the brightest

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## GaryH

Zephod said:


> Hi
> 
> I have
> 
> Traser
> 
> Luminox
> 
> KHS
> 
> Uzi
> 
> And I find the KHS and the Luminox the brightest
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Stuart. I have now ordered a Luminox 0102 Night View.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## michaelh

Steve said:


> Gary,
> 
> I have a Timex indiglo which has perfect illumination, but involves pressing the crown to make it work.
> 
> I also have a UZI, which is the cheapest watch (I believe) with Tritium tubes. Expense may not be a problem for you but the UZI works very well and it cost me Â£52 delivered.
> 
> Ian


They are cheaper on ebay. They are around Â£35 buy it now plus Â£12 delivery. You can choose from a few different dial colours. White, Black, Blue and Yellow. I personally am not keen on these watches due to the uzi logo on the face. IMO it looks a bit child like. I have just purchased a traser for another forum member and am looking forward to receiving it. I love the style of the traser and thing's similar e.g. unterwasser.

Here is a link to the Uzi's on ebay.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/Watches__uzi_...1QQ_sacatZ14324


----------



## GaryH

michaelh said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> I have a Timex indiglo which has perfect illumination, but involves pressing the crown to make it work.
> 
> I also have a UZI, which is the cheapest watch (I believe) with Tritium tubes. Expense may not be a problem for you but the UZI works very well and it cost me Â£52 delivered.
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> They are cheaper on ebay. They are around Â£35 buy it now plus Â£12 delivery. You can choose from a few different dial colours. White, Black, Blue and Yellow. I personally am not keen on these watches due to the uzi logo on the face. IMO it looks a bit child like. I have just purchased a traser for another forum member and am looking forward to receiving it. I love the style of the traser and thing's similar e.g. unterwasser.
> 
> Here is a link to the Uzi's on ebay.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/Watches__uzi_...1QQ_sacatZ14324
Click to expand...

Thanks Michael and all the other guys. I have now got a Luminox 0102 Night View and am very pleased - great illumination.

Cheers.

Gary


----------

